# Liver Damage the Cause?



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello there,I have been doing some research into what the different causes of IBS might happen to be.During this research I have come across a few options that I had not known about.One of these is histamine intolerance. Please see my post in IBS D if you are interested in learning about this.The other possible cause I came across was liver damage.A common symptom of liver damage is IBS. I have noticed that my ibs is much worse after a big night of drinking.Has anyone else looked into liver damage as a cause?I have been very bad to my liver for quite a while now and so it wouldn't suprise me if this was what was doing it.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Liver damage, Pancreas damage. Histamine food reactions, FODMAP malabsorption, gluten intolerance, these are all potential causes. It can take months even years to go through each possibility and see if anything helps. After six years and lots of testing (both trial and error diets, and medical screens) I have found I am FODMAP intolerant, so the work paid off. You may have to do the same; identify one area to explore and spend a few months running it down before proceeding to what's next. I would suggest going from most obvious to least obvious; first try going Gluten and dairy free. Then the Histamine diet (and give these dietary approaches at least 4 months each) then FODMAP then SIBO.Your worsening symptoms after drinking alcohol could be attributed to many different things besides the liver. Most alcohol contains grains in the manufacturing process, so if you are gluten intolerant that could set you off. Also fermented foods can cause problems for anyone with SIBO or Yeast overgrowth origins. And if you have lingering problems with your Pancreas, that could be the cause too. Since you have pinpointing that drinking causes flare-ups, you might consider giving it up, then working methodically through the options.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> A common symptom of liver damage is IBS.


If you have a link to the information you found that says this... please post it.Also I found that it may well be better to focus on managing one's symptoms rather than constantly trying to find a "cause".


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even without any damage to the liver, alcohol tends to increase diarrhea. So even if all liver tests are normal you can have worse IBS after a night of heaving drinking. Diarrhea seems to be a side effect of either too much alcohol directly, or a side effect of detoxing that much alcohol. Even at levels that don't effect the liver in the short term.Most IBSers have normal liver function, so I wouldn't say liver disease is a main cause of IBS. However, many disease do have some of the symptoms IBS has. This doesn't mean they cause IBS or you have to have one of them to have IBS.


----------



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> If you have a link to the information you found that says this... please post it.Also I found that it may well be better to focus on managing one's symptoms rather than constantly trying to find a "cause".


Certainly http://www.buzzle.com/articles/liver-damage-symptoms.html, http://beyondwellbeing.com/ibs/qistag.shtmlThere are many more articles- if you are interested you might want to do a google.I really like doing research on the causes as opposed to focussing on treating the symptoms. I want to hit the nail on the head so I can finally get ON with my life!!The way I see it is that if I don't have anything physically wrong with my GI system, then why should it be reacting like this?I also do definitely see a difference when I eat or avoid certain foods. I have fructose malabsorption, but I have read that this condition also often comes with other intolerances, like histamine intolerance.


----------



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> If you have a link to the information you found that says this... please post it.Also I found that it may well be better to focus on managing one's symptoms rather than constantly trying to find a "cause".


Certainly http://www.buzzle.com/articles/liver-damage-symptoms.html, http://beyondwellbeing.com/ibs/qistag.shtmlThere are many more articles- if you are interested you might want to do a google.I really like doing research on the causes as opposed to focussing on treating the symptoms. I want to hit the nail on the head so I can finally get ON with my life!!The way I see it is that if I don't have anything physically wrong with my GI system, then why should it be reacting like this?I also do definitely see a difference when I eat or avoid certain foods. I have fructose malabsorption, but I have read that this condition also often comes with other intolerances, like histamine intolerance.


----------



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> If you have a link to the information you found that says this... please post it.Also I found that it may well be better to focus on managing one's symptoms rather than constantly trying to find a "cause".


Certainly http://www.buzzle.com/articles/liver-damage-symptoms.html, http://beyondwellbeing.com/ibs/qistag.shtmlThere are many more articles- if you are interested you might want to do a google.I really like doing research on the causes as opposed to focussing on treating the symptoms. I want to hit the nail on the head so I can finally get ON with my life!!The way I see it is that if I don't have anything physically wrong with my GI system, then why should it be reacting like this?I also do definitely see a difference when I eat or avoid certain foods. I have fructose malabsorption, but I have read that this condition also often comes with other intolerances, like histamine intolerance.


----------



## goingtogetbetter (Feb 24, 2012)

Korga said:


> Liver damage, Pancreas damage. Histamine food reactions, FODMAP malabsorption, gluten intolerance, these are all potential causes. It can take months even years to go through each possibility and see if anything helps. After six years and lots of testing (both trial and error diets, and medical screens) I have found I am FODMAP intolerant, so the work paid off. You may have to do the same; identify one area to explore and spend a few months running it down before proceeding to what's next. I would suggest going from most obvious to least obvious; first try going Gluten and dairy free. Then the Histamine diet (and give these dietary approaches at least 4 months each) then FODMAP then SIBO.Your worsening symptoms after drinking alcohol could be attributed to many different things besides the liver. Most alcohol contains grains in the manufacturing process, so if you are gluten intolerant that could set you off. Also fermented foods can cause problems for anyone with SIBO or Yeast overgrowth origins. And if you have lingering problems with your Pancreas, that could be the cause too. Since you have pinpointing that drinking causes flare-ups, you might consider giving it up, then working methodically through the options.


Thank you for your reply!I am already diagnosed with fructose malabsorption and along with that I also avoid dairy and gluten. So glad you found out what works for you!!! Are you completely symptom free now or just better than before?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Certainly


> http://www.buzzle.co...e-symptoms.html, http://beyondwellbei...bs/qistag.shtmlThere are many more articles- if you are interested you might want to do a google.


Hmm.. not quite what I would call a super reliable or generally accepted informational site.


> I really like doing research on the causes as opposed to focussing on treating the symptoms. I want to hit the nail on the head so I can finally get ON with my life!!


Good Luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally the science tends to point to a problem in the nervous system controlling the gut (enteric nervous system) or how the misinformation gets processed in the brain. GI infections can damage the enteric nervous system as the chemical warfare and all your body does to clear the infection usually causes some collateral damage.So far most of the research shows that things that target the enteric nervous system, or can interact with it (like some probiotics) seem to be the most effective, so I would start there rather than going through every other organ system trying to find something that would be the cause for you, but that's just how I see it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think inflammation has something to do with it as i was originally diagnosed with colitis but i remember having periods of gastro troubles that would come and go for a while before chronic Diarrhoea kicked in.This makes me think that infections or bugs may have a part to play also.


----------

